
Dell Deals Exclusive to Twitter - raghus
http://en.community.dell.com/blogs/direct2dell/archive/2009/02/03/twerrific-news-new-dell-deals-exclusive-to-twitter.aspx
======
robotron
Is this just spam? Deals on twitter are nothing new.

